# Trying To Change Profile Pic But Says "failed To Set A New Photo"...



## jpen (Nov 4, 2011)

I just started this site....Hello RootzWiki....and I was trying to set my profile pic but it won't let me.....keeps saying Failed to set a new photo....I've tried multiple sizes and formats but still nothing....any reason why?


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had this problem myself. Seems to be resolved now.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

got this problem about 2 minutes ago... I just linked my Gravatar account to no harm nor foul...


----------

